# Win 8 Pro + Ubuntu 13.04 Dual Boot on Same SSD?



## Kursah (Sep 26, 2013)

Probably a stupid question, but with my new job and the onset of SteamOS I am interested in getting into Linux again. Windows 8 + my user files and some programs = approx 38GB if my 120GB (111GB) Samsung 840 SSD. 

I have read some on it, but want to hear from some experienced TPU members as well. My plans are to see what I can do in Linux. Make office work, make games work (at least some games), be able to use and enjoy my movies, music and pictures, etc. I figure I could split the SSD down the middle or give Windows a little more since it seems quite portly compared to what I've read about an Ubuntu install.

I have read to keep with UEFI Bios. I am just curious if anyone's dual booted on an SSD with GPT with Windows 8 Pro X64 and what issues they may have had. My rig is in my system specs, along with my Asus K55N-DS81 laptop both of which I am consideirng dual-booting. Wanna try on the gaming PC first tho...the Asus is for school so i don't plan to mess with it too much until winter break-ish.

I will keep researching as time allows...but my limitation is that I just don't have the time to get into this atm but it's been bugging me to learn more about. And why not learn from those that know.

So if ya have suggestions, links, guides, articles, please help me out! Thanks in advance!


----------



## Peter1986C (Sep 26, 2013)

GPT has been supported by *NIX OSes since the Dawn of Men (well, not really but you get the point). Ubuntu uses <8GiB (IIRC) for a basic install (which has LibreOffice and media progs included) so like 20 GiB should be enough for Ubuntu. Make sure you particition the SSD when installing Ubuntu, because then you can format the partition as ext4 straight away (choose "expert mode").

About the links: they are stickied.  Ubuntu.com should also have docs available.


----------



## Kursah (Sep 27, 2013)

Well seems I need to read the directions better. I was told it was easy enough to slap in the disc and go from a buddy. I made a 30GB partition in windows..unformatted. Then booted with livecd, got stuck in the partition screen for a bit as I didn't want it to wipe my windows 8 install. Then could not boot to the ubuntu even after using the grub boot disc. I remember having similar issues before...kinda annoying but with dual OS's I didn't expect it to be instant and easy.

I do want to use Ubuntu on one partition of my SSD, and leave my Windows 8 partition as-is. I guess I need to look into a custom install a little more in-depth to make sure I'm setting up the right partition(s) and sizes and what-not. I'm looking forward to learning more about this stuff.


----------



## Peter1986C (Sep 27, 2013)

Note that for EFI support, you willl need Ubuntu 64 bit. Forgot to tell that.


----------



## Kursah (Sep 27, 2013)

Ya I downloaded and burned the x64 disc...I had initially downloaded 32-bit...but then read the little disclaimer above the download link about EFI and needing x64.

So everything I listed in my previous post is what happened using that x64 install disc. I'm hopeful...I wish I had more time to figure it out. But keep the tips coming! I greatly appreciate it!


----------



## Peter1986C (Sep 27, 2013)

Kursah said:


> made a 30GB partition in windows..unformatted. Then booted with livecd, got stuck in the partition screen for a bit as I didn't want it to wipe my windows 8 install.



Make sure you hit "expert mode" or whatever it is called when you are at that screen. If you want to know what is what in terms of partitions, your first partition on the first drive is /dev/sda1 and the next partition is /dev/sda2. Your Windows is therefore residng on /dev/sda1.


----------



## Peter1986C (Sep 28, 2013)

Make sure you clone your HDD with a cloning prog before you start mayhaps, just in case.


----------



## Kursah (Sep 28, 2013)

I backed up my account and programs and what-not. I keep most of my important stuff off of the OS SSD just in case anyways, along with an external backup for redundancy. I just got Ubuntu up and running. Gotta get back to homework. But I need to install my Nvidia drivers and figure things out and adjust to how the GUI works and what-not. I am planning on giving gaming a go in Linux to see how it goes. Most of my current preferred games are linux-supporting now.

Thanks for your help thus-far!


----------



## Kursah (Sep 29, 2013)

Cannot get my UtechSmart US-D8200-GM will not work with Ubuntu at all...Kind of annoying. Luckily I have an oooold low dpi MSI laser usb mouse that works. Tested every USB port on the case and MB...the MSI is initialized within a half a second...the Utech lights up, but that's it. No response from buttons or sensor to the cursor. That and a small issue getting NV drivers to go.

Feels way more limited to me...but I think that's because it's not handing everything to me as easily as Windows does. It's not telling me what I want as strongly which I like and dislike at the same time just for ease of use. But my Wifi worked straight away, everything else seems to work so far (haven't tested sound yet).  

I am wanting to continue my experience here, and feel I need to...that I've been missing something. I've heard Ubuntu is a good route to go when gaming is a priority. So I just need to learn more about how to make it work for me. I am bummed my new mouse won't work tho..seeing how it works in my EFI bios and everything else. Maybe a driver licensing issue? I can't come up with much on Google yet either so any tips here would be appreciated (that doesn't cost me money.).


----------



## Peter1986C (Sep 29, 2013)

Could describe the behaviour of th Utechsmart mouse?


----------



## Kursah (Sep 29, 2013)

Chevalr1c said:


> Could describe the behaviour of th Utechsmart mouse?



Inop.

It works great in EFI Bios and Windows and UBCD and F4 UBCD and Hiren's...does not work at all in Ubuntu. The mouse lights up from USB power, but that's it in Ubuntu. I'm wondering if it uses a chipset that's not supported by linux? Though how would UBCD let it work then being a linux based boot cd?

Kinda odd. I haven't had time to dig further tho. But if you have some suggestions I'm open to try them! I love this mouse, and the MSI one I have sucks in comparison. I'm venturing to say Ubuntu does not detect it as a mouse maybe? I dunno. But the Utech mouse does not work at all with Ubuntu.


----------



## Peter1986C (Sep 29, 2013)

UBCD may be using Linux, but not every kernel is configured the same way. The devs of the various OSes choose to build certain things into it while leaving other tings out.

I will see whether I will have some time to investigate it this weekend. 

I think the support maybe there in form of something from the package manager. Please use the Software Center or Synaptic Package Manager to search for "Linux firmware", in order to find a package with a name like that (don't know it precisely). That mouse may work again after installation and reboot.


----------



## hellrazor (Sep 30, 2013)

Hook both mice up and run lsusb.


----------



## Kursah (Sep 30, 2013)

Will do when I get home from work. Hopefully I'll have a free moment to do so! Thanks in advance and I'll report back.


----------



## Kursah (Oct 3, 2013)

Never did get a chance to try...so busy. Hoping this weekend. I have a couple of co-workers that are pushing me to stick with it and make Ubuntu be 100% on my PC.

I am having a few issues, the mouse being the most notable one. Still need to run lsusb.

I still need to figure out how to make the nvidia drivers that are .run actually open..or maybe command interface install?

I see a shortlived error screen for GRUB before the boot manager menu loads....both Windows and Ubuntu seem to load okay though. I'll try to write down the error..it's two short lines.


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 3, 2013)

There should be a "restricted drivers" applet that helps you instal the official nVidia drivers. Best way to go (yes .run files best be opened via the command line, but Ubuntu offers it the firstmentioned way too so that is better).


----------



## Kursah (Oct 4, 2013)

Well I "should" be studying for my Business test tomorrow, but dammit I wanna get stuff working on my Linux rig so I'm taking an hour to figure it out before I dig in. I am installing NV drivers now. I changed my desktop environment to kdxe (I think that's what it's called...anyways, I really like it), and I found under lsusb that my mouse is detected as:

Bus 003 Device 007: ID 04d9:a067 Holtek Semiconductor, Inc.

Now to find out how to make it work in Ubuntu...


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 4, 2013)

Do not let yourself forget about the time, becase a hour is gone swiftly...


----------



## Kursah (Oct 4, 2013)

Ya that hour flew by. Wasn't able to figure out the mouse in time yet... hoping I can soon tho! And even though the drivers are supposedly installed (going to software restricted drivers panel, it's all greyed out still...) the screen saver that loads with the xfce desktop are running at like 1FPS.


----------



## Kursah (Oct 23, 2013)

Update...ya it's been weeks. But I had time to update my rig to 8.1 and then try Ubuntu 13.10...mouse works straight away... YES! GPU drivers installed...YES! So far much better!


----------

